# [X] [En cours de résolution] Erreur lors de "startx"

## Otanein

Bonjour à tous,

Je commence à m'intéresser à Gentoo, pardonnez-moi je vous prie si ma question est stupide ou mal posée   :Embarassed: 

Alors voilà, ma distrib est presque totalement installée. Je viens de finir d'emerger KDE-meta mais lorsque je souhaite lancer X via la commande "startx", j'ai l'erreur suivante :

xauth: creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.25649

xinit: No such file or directory (errno 2): no server "X" in PATH

Use the --option, or make sure that /usr/bin is in your path and that "X" is a program or a link to the right type of server for your display. Possible server name include:

Xorg    Common X server for most displays

Xvbf     Virtual frame buffer

Xnest    X server nested in a window on antoher X server

Xephyr  kdrive-based nested X server

xinit: Server error.

J'avoue ne même pas savoir si j'ai bien installé mon dirver graphique... Bref, je ne suis pas encore très calé mais après 1 jour de recherches sur le web, je n'ai pas trouvé de solution à mon problème.

Quelqu'un connaîtrait-il une solution svp ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

D'avance, merci.

Otanein.

PS : j'ai emergé x11-libsLast edited by Otanein on Sat Nov 10, 2007 6:15 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## _Seth_

Salut  :Wink: 

Bienvenu à toi sur les forums Gentoo !

Ta question est bien posée, peux-tu cependant changer le titre du sujet pour le mettre en conformité avec les règles de notre forum ? Par exemple, tu peux changer le sujet en "[X] Erreur lors de "startx".

Pour ton problème, startx dit qu'il ne trouve pas X dans le path. Normalement, tu devrais avoir ces programmes dans /usr/bin :

```
$ ls /usr/bin/X*

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    4 oct 16 03:07 /usr/bin/X -> Xorg*

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    6 déc 28  2005 /usr/bin/X11 -> ../bin/

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3,7M oct 16 03:07 /usr/bin/Xnest*

-rws--x--x 1 root root 1,8M oct 16 03:07 /usr/bin/Xorg*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 4,1M oct 16 03:07 /usr/bin/Xvfb*
```

mais startx ne les trouve pas.

En jetant un petit coup d'oeil, startx est installé par le package x11-apps/xinit :

```
$ equery belongs /usr/bin/startx

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/bin/startx in *... ]

x11-apps/xinit-1.0.5-r1 (/usr/bin/startx)
```

et X/Xorg/Xnest/Xvfb sont installés avec xorg-server :

```
$ equery belongs /usr/bin/Xorg

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/bin/Xorg in *... ]

x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r2 (/usr/bin/Xorg)
```

Est ce que tu as bien installé ton xorg-server ? Que te donne la commande 

```
emerge -s xorg-server
```

ou mieux :

```
eix xorg-server
```

Si tu n'as pas déjà installé eix, je t'encourage à le faire, c'est vraiment pratique.

----------

## truc

pas bien de démarrer X en root  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

+1 avec truc, c'est le premier truc qui m'a choqué moi.

Par contre, installe KDM, rajoute le au démarrage : "rc-update add xdm default"

----------

## Otanein

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> Salut 
> 
> Bienvenu à toi sur les forums Gentoo !
> 
> Ta question est bien posée, peux-tu cependant changer le titre du sujet pour le mettre en conformité avec les règles de notre forum ? Par exemple, tu peux changer le sujet en "[X] Erreur lors de "startx".
> ...

 

Merci pour toutes ces infos  :Wink: 

J'ai changé mon titre :p

Alors :

Je n'ai aucun des programmes que tu montres lors de ton "ls dans /usr/bin/

Je n'ai pas la commande "equery" de quel outil fait-elle partie ?

Qu'est-ce que EIX ? Et en quoi est-ce mieux que "emerge" ?

Et enfin, je sais que c'est mal de lancer une session graphique en root, c'est une mauvais habitude   :Embarassed: 

Merci encore   :Very Happy: 

PS : Après vérification, je n'avais pas installé xorg-server, c'est en cours... Je vous tiens au courant !   :Laughing: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

Bienvenue à toi

1°/ equery appartient à gentoolkit (qui contient plein d'applications utiles dont l'indispensable revdep-rebuild)

Je te conseille fortement de l'installer

```
emerge gentoolkit
```

2°/ eix est un utilitaire qui gère "l'arbre portage" (utilisé par emerge) comme une base de donnée : les recherches sont plus rapides avec eix, l'utilisation de la commande eix-sync te permet de mettre à jour ton arbre portage (comme le fait emerge --sync) et t'affiche les différences depuis ta dernière synchronisation. Il n'est pas indispensable mais très pratique. Emerge (qui fait partie de portage reste indispensable pour installer des paquets, au détail paludis près mais on s'éloigne du sujet)

Pour l'installer : 

```
emerge eix
```

3°/ Sinon tu n'as pas répondu : Que donne le :

```
emerge -s xorg-server
```

 En particulier, as-tu une version installée?

EDIT : Je viens de voir le PS (qui est apparu pendant que je tapais le message), on devrait bientôt voir un résolu appraitre ...

----------

## Otanein

Bon, et bien effectivement, startx m'ouvre bien une session graphique mais ce n'est pas KDE   :Sad: 

Il me semble qu'il s'agit de l'UI de base...

Pourtant il me semblait bien qu'une fois KDE "emergé", startx devait le lancer, non ?

Ou bien faut-il modifier une fichier de conf précisant le bureau à lancer ?

Merci encore   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Otanein

J'ai trouvé la commande startkde, mais elle me renvoie une erreur qui me signale que le server X ne tourne pas.

Alors j'ai tenté de lancer startx et une fois sous cette interface de base, j'ai relancé startkde qui me l'a ouvert dans une fenêtre en fait   :Shocked: 

Bref, j'avoue être un peu paumé   :Embarassed: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

Ne le prends pas mal mais tu devrais t'inspiré de la doc suivante

Effectivement, startx, sans modification de ton .xinitrc, te lancera twm (le gestionnaire par défaut de X qui est plutôt moche)

Pour que startx te lance kde, il faut que tu fasses :

```
echo "exec startkde" >> .xinitrc
```

P.S.: Sinon, lancer X en root, je l'ai fait pendant très longtemps et bizarrement ça m'est passé de manière très subite ....

----------

## Otanein

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> Ne le prends pas mal mais tu devrais t'inspiré de la doc suivante
> 
> Effectivement, startx, sans modification de ton .xinitrc, te lancera twm (le gestionnaire par défaut de X qui est plutôt moche)
> 
> Pour que startx te lance kde, il faut que tu fasses :
> ...

 

Je ne le prends pas mal  :Wink: 

Je ne demande qu'à apprendre mais j'avoue être un peu noyé sous la doc sans trop savoir quoi lire :p

Je vais déjà digérer tout ça et si vraiment je galère je reviendrai ici  :Wink: 

Encore un grand merci à tous !

----------

## YetiBarBar

Ce dont tu as besoin commence au 2.4

La commande exacte dont tu as besoin étant :

```
$ echo "exec startkde" > ~/.xinitrc
```

et tu devrais pouvoir utiliser kde sans problème

Bon courage

----------

## geekounet

N'oublie pas le (résolu)  :Wink: 

----------

